# Anyone here use NuuN?



## crimecrusher (Feb 27, 2009)

I was introduced to NuuN a month or so ago at a race and really liked it. It's easy, not sticky, and all the good stuff without bad stuff in it. I've been drinking it instead of water lately and considering it in my camelbak instead of water. I will still use infinit in a bottle and have been supplementing it with water. 

Anyone one use this instead of water and have good result with it?


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Crystal Light meets Emergen C in an Alka Seltzer format


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I like and use nuun, but find leg cramps stay away more for me with elete. I like the taste of nuun though, and switch back and forth between the two. nuun is especially convenient for having at work or traveling.


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

So what works for me during the CCP is to have Hammer Perp, in the bottle, very concentrated, then nuun in the camel back. Every 20 minutes = 100 cal gulp of Hammer, followed by four big gulps of Nuun H2O. Then repeat for the next 12 hours. I expect to do the same this year, as much as I would like to get rid of the pack, for me it's critical to consume the mass liquids or risk a deal breaking cramp.


----------



## ppfeifer (Feb 14, 2009)

Nuun is pretty good stuff. It's refreshing and I like the fiz. The package recommends 1 tablet per 16oz of water but I use 1 tablet per 20 -24 oz of water. For carbs, I use gels (GU or Accelerade). So far its a good combo. However, I have to use plain water to wash down the gels. Nuun/gel combo is a bit funky.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I've used it a few times. IMO if you want to add a little flavor to your water it works well in that respect however I found zero performance advantage from it. Definitely didn't do anything for cramps.


----------



## crimecrusher (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the taste and usually mix one tab in 25-30 oz of water. Anyone mix it stronger to get more electrolites? 

Right now, I'm racing xc (short races) to work on speed and preparing for the endurance season this fall. These shorter races don't really allow much drinking from the bottle due to the pace. So I'm experimenting with the nuun in a racebak.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

I like Nuun, but all it adds is electrolytes. If you are using Infinit, you should have all the electrolytes you need. Its a great addition to water, or a drink like heed that doesn't provide electrolyte replacement. I also use it the day before a big race to make sure I have all the carbs possibe.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I use NuuN with my own 2:1 mix of Maltodextrin/fructos for carbs. I Used to use Infinite ands it was great but way to expensive over the long run and the home made mix is working just as well


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

ppfeifer said:


> Nuun is pretty good stuff. It's refreshing and I like the fiz. The package recommends 1 tablet per 16oz of water but I use 1 tablet per 20 -24 oz of water. For carbs, I use gels (GU or Accelerade). So far its a good combo. However, I have to use plain water to wash down the gels. Nuun/gel combo is a bit funky.


meaning, the taste? or the electrolyte/carb combo?


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been using NuuN for my last couple weekend rides which were 60&70 miles of mixed gravel/single track and have had great luck. I have been using 1 tablet in each bottle and 2 in my small camelback. Mixed with a mid ride PB&J and some of the sportsbeans I have been cramp free.


----------



## CNC Scott (Apr 18, 2011)

> or a drink like heed that doesn't provide electrolyte replacement


According to Hammer Nutrition Heed is a electrolyte replacement drink.

I use Heed in one water bottle, water in another bottle or two and Hammer gels. No cramps on 3 hour + rides.


----------



## ppfeifer (Feb 14, 2009)

UBUgoat said:


> meaning, the taste? or the electrolyte/carb combo?


I mean the taste. Gels are very strong tasting to me. Water is the only way for me to wash down a gel.


----------

